# FreeBSD 8.0 and Awstats 6.9 - maillog problem



## sfara (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello,

I installed awstats (6.9 portversion) on my FreeBSD 8.0 server for the purpose of monitoring Apache traffic and mail traffic. 
Installed everything as pointed on awstats tutorials for Apache and it works great.

Now I want to do the same for the mail ... I use Ssendmail version 8.14.3 as shiped with Fbsd 8 and the log goes to /var/log/maillog.

The problem: when I run the update script I get the following report stating all my records dropped:


```
Create/Update database for config "/etc/awstats/awstats.mail.conf" by AWStats version 6.9 (build 1.925)
From data in log file "/var/log/maillog"...
Phase 1 : First bypass old records, searching new record...
Searching new records from beginning of log file...
Jumped lines in file: 0
Parsed lines in file: 119
 Found 104 dropped records,
 Found 15 corrupted records,
 Found 0 old records,
 Found 0 new qualified records.
```

So, as stated in the manual I do `/usr/local/awstats/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -update -config=mail -showdropped` and all of the output (for almost every e-mail except corrupted) looks like this:


```
Dropped record (method/protocol 'from=<postmaster@xxx.com>,' not qualified when LogType=M): Oct 16 16:30:07 EPOX sm-mta[40799]: o9GDU7vJ040799: 
from=<postmaster@xxx.com>, size=64990, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<20101016130959.7904.1304632515.swift@newsletter.xxx.com>, proto=ESMTP, 
daemon=IPv4, relay=nexus.xxx.com [85.204.233.36]
```

This is what my config file looks like on the interesting lines: 


```
#Enter the log file type you want to analize
LogType=M

LogFormat="%time2 %email %email_r %host %host_r %method %url %code %bytesd"
```

If you guys have any idea what I should change....happy to hear about it.
Thanks.


----------

